#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-07
<MagicFab> Salut tout le mond
<JunK-Y> salut, quelqu'un connait un bon livre pour LPIC-2, a priori yen a full sur le 1, mais pas le 2 ?
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-08
<GringoStar> Salut à tous
<GringoStar> J'ai du nouveau (mais pas de solution) au sujet du setup de gestion d'énergie qui éteint l'écran automatiquement après 10 minutes même s'il est sur "never". Il s'agit bien d'un setup de ubuntu et nom pas du bios car certains programmes comme movies player peuvent le contourner...
<GringoStar> Si quelqu'un a plus d'info ou un moyen de le désactiver completement... je vous en remerci...
<GringoStar> afk
<Ankman> GringoStar: avez cherchee avec gconf-tool?
<deuxpi> GringoStar: gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit   ?
<deuxpi> je ne me souviens plus exactement du problème initial...
<GringoStar> le probleme: durant un film ou un jeu, l'écran s'éteint après 10 minutes
<GringoStar> Ce n'est pas le screen saver( je crois) car l'écrant s'éteint
<GringoStar> je vais essayer gconf tool et inhibit
<GringoStar> afk
<ronj> GringoStar, j'ai raté le début de la discussion, sorry si ća a déjà été demandé : as-tu vérifié tes options d'alimentation ?
<ronj> erf
<ronj> bonbon
<GringoStar> bonne nuit
<GringoStar> hello
<kanouk> bonsoir
<GringoStar> Allo
<kanouk> allo GringoStar 
<kanouk> comment ça va?
<GringoStar> Bien et toià?
<kanouk> bien aussi merci GringoStar :)
<kanouk> à part que je peux plus me servir de mon ubuntu, l'ordi ne fonctionne plus
<GringoStar> doh!
<GringoStar> Tu sais pourquoi?
<kanouk> je sais pas si c'est la carte graphique ou bien la carte mère
<GringoStar> Est-ce qu'il y a de la fumée?
<kanouk> bien depuis quelque temps il commençait à faire défaut
<kanouk> lol non pas de fumée :)
<kanouk> depuis la semaine dernière qu'il ne fonctionne plus
<kanouk> il a démarré, ouvert ma session et hop, plus d'image
<kanouk> :(
<kanouk> m'ennuie de mon ubuntu
<GringoStar> Mais il tournait quand meme?
<kanouk> oui il tournait
<GringoStar> Est-ce que tu aurais une vielle carte graphique pour tester
<kanouk> mais avant que tout ça arrive, je n'arrivais plus à booter sur un cd/dvd et les clés usb ne se montaient plus
<kanouk> non j'ai pas de vieille carte graphique
<GringoStar> Il est vieux?
<kanouk> non 2 ans
<GringoStar> et surtout poussierreux?
<kanouk> ou 3 pt'être mais pas plus
<kanouk> ben non je le rangeais toujours dans son case
<kanouk> portable
<GringoStar> Tu là transporté souvent?
<kanouk> quelquefois
<GringoStar> ha oups
<kanouk> mais sans plus
<kanouk> rarement
<kanouk> toi tu penses que c'est la carte graphique?
<kanouk> si j'ai plus d'image?
<GringoStar> peut-etre l'écran
<GringoStar> tu as une sortie video?
<kanouk> pt'être aussi je connais pas grand-chose
<kanouk> ben je sais pas :(
<kanouk> ça doit
<kanouk> ça a plusieurs trous ça à l'endroit où on doit plugger?
<kanouk> et dis-moi si ça prend un fil spécial
<GringoStar> le mien est vieux donc ma sortie video est une S-video, trou rond de la grosseur du petit doit
<kanouk> ok je dois avoir ça je regarde
<GringoStar> sinon ça peut etre une sortie HDMI comme pour les télé plasma HD
<kanouk> j'ai un espèce de petit rond orange avec 7 petits trous
<kanouk> faudrait que je regarde mon livre d'instructions
<GringoStar> il y a un petit dessin près du connecteur?
<kanouk> un dessin comment?
<GringoStar> in icone qui identifie ce que c'est 
<GringoStar> comme l'icone de usb
<GringoStar> un point et 3 fleche
<kanouk> bon j'ai une autre entrée qui est pleine de petits trous aussi
<kanouk> et ça ressemble 
<kanouk> à une télé à côté
<GringoStar> ha c'est probablement une sortie pour un écran d'ordinateur de bureau
<kanouk> ça doit
<kanouk> toi tu veux dire pour le connecter à ma tv?
<GringoStar> ce serait un moyen facile de savoir si le probleme est ton écran
<kanouk> ok je savais pas que je pouvais connecter sur ma tv
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-09
<GringoStar> mais si tu dis qu'il y a plusieurs autre chose qui ont cessé de fonctionnées + ou - en meme temps, c'est probablement plus grave...
<kanouk> j'en sais rien faudrait que je trouve le moyen de connecter sur ma tv
<kanouk> mais ça prend un câble spécial?
<GringoStar> Ça dépend de ton connecteur
<kanouk> ah ok va falloir que je fasse de la recherche pour ça
<kanouk> ya 3 rangées de trous
<GringoStar> Mais ça ne devrait pas couter plus de 10$ pour le fil
<kanouk> mais faut acheter ça à part?
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> oui
<GringoStar> et si tu n'en n'a pas besoin...
<kanouk> me suis jamais servi de ça alors j'y connais pas grand-chose
<GringoStar> Moi c'est le contraire, j'utilise toujours au moin 2 écrans
<GringoStar> à moin d'être sur la route
<kanouk> bon avec le livre devant moi la prise dont je te parle est le port d'affichage VGA externe
<kanouk> mais pourquoi 2 écrans?
<GringoStar> chat sur une et google sur l'autre: http://www.google.com/search?q=s-video
<GringoStar> par exemple
<kanouk> ah j'ai une entrée Port S-vidéo/sortie télé (NTSC/PAL)
<GringoStar> est-ce que tu as un lecteur dvd
<GringoStar> pour ta télé
<kanouk> oui
<GringoStar> dans sa boite il y avait surement le fil s-video
<kanouk> ben il est connecté mon lecteur
<kanouk> avec des fils biens sûrs
<kanouk> attends je regarde sur mon ordi pour voir l'entrée
<GringoStar> mais avec 3 fils, rca ,un jaune, un rouge et un noir ou blanc
<kanouk> bon l'entrée vidéo c'est celle en orange dont je te parlais
<kanouk> oui je sais maintenant ce que tu veux dire
<kanouk> j'en ai même racheté d'autres parce que ceux avec l'appareil étaient pas assez longs
<GringoStar> ton dvd a probablement une sortie svideo aussi mais la pluspart des gens ne l'utilise pas
<kanouk> je découvre des choses sur mon ordi :D
<kanouk> j'avais jamais pris la peine de lire le manuel au complet
<kanouk> j'avais seulement lu pour la sauvegarde
<kanouk> probable
<kanouk> et c'est spécialement pour les ordis?
<GringoStar> non
<kanouk> ah!
<kanouk> j'apprends moi là :D
<GringoStar> c'est seulement une meilleure quelité d'image
<kanouk> suis dans l'ignorance concernant ces machins
<GringoStar> dans le temps
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> maintenant ça a été remplacé par le HDMI
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> pas ce soir mais éventuellement en fin de semaine je vais essayer ta suggestion
<kanouk> et si rien ne se passe alors il se pourrait que ce soit la carte mère selon toi?
<GringoStar> tu dois le connecter avant de démarrer l'ordi
<kanouk> c'est ce que je vais faire
<kanouk> je fais pareil comme si j'allais écouter un film en fin de compte?
<GringoStar> oui tu devra mettre ta télé sur aux ou input ou video
<GringoStar> comme pour ton dvd
<kanouk> ok merci
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> et ce doit être le fil jaune j'imagine que je dois mettre puisque le connecteur est jaune?
<GringoStar> tu devrais voir le setup de ton bios et le menu grub si ça fonctionne
<GringoStar> euh
<GringoStar> regarde ca : http://www.google.com/search?q=s-video
<GringoStar> le fil jaune est probablement un RCA
<GringoStar> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prise_RCA
<kanouk> merci, je garde ça dans mes favoris pour les infos
<kanouk> j'ai bien hâte de voir si ça va fonctionner quand je vais l'essayer
<GringoStar> Et si ta télé esst HD le fil qu'il te faut est un HDMI:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&safe=off&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=hdmi&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<kanouk> et si c'est seulement mon écran ça veut dire que je devrai m'acheter un autre écran?
<GringoStar> Sur un portable ça risque d'etre compliquer
<kanouk> ah :(
<kanouk> c'est un vieux téléviseur que j'ai 
<GringoStar> À moins de trouver un portable comme le tient 
<kanouk> non mais je veux dire que je devrai me connecter sur un écran à part?
<kanouk> trouver un vieil écran?
<GringoStar> Mais si c'est seulement l'écran, tu peux l'utiliser avec un écran de bureau
<GringoStar> oui
<kanouk> ok merci
<kanouk> l'Inconvénient des portables c'est que l'accès est + compliqué pour la réparation
<GringoStar> Dans mon cas j'utilise 2 écran parce que j'en ai pris l'habitude au travail
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> je fait du dessin technique
<kanouk> et tu travailles sans doute sous windows?
<kanouk> ah oui
<kanouk> intéressant
<GringoStar> grr oui
<kanouk> genre?
<kanouk> lol j'ai vu 2 offres d'emploi hier pour administrer linux
<kanouk> et si je me souviens bien c'était à longueuil
<kanouk> je sais pas de quel coin tu es mais...
<GringoStar> quebec
<kanouk> du québec ou à québec?
<GringoStar> lévis
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> le dessin technique c'est quoi exactement?
<GringoStar> Je cherche en ce moment( sur l'autre écran) des exemples de ce que j'ai fait
<kanouk> ok ça m'intéresse et pendant le temps que tu cherches ...
<kanouk> je vais faire quelque chose et reviens dans pas long
<kanouk> re
<GringoStar> http://www.rdu.com/terminal2/constructionupdates/constructionupdatessummer-09.htm
<GringoStar> J'ai dessiné les connections des arcs de la 2eme photo
<kanouk> super ça
<kanouk> t'as du talent
<kanouk> dessins techniques seulement en construction?
<kanouk> ou pour autres choses aussi?
<GringoStar> Je suis technicien pas architech
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> j'ai étudié en mécanique
<kanouk> c'est si différent?
<kanouk> ça m'impressionne toujours ces choses là 
<kanouk> quand on prend le temps de regarder autour de nous on se demande comment on a pu faire ça
<GringoStar> J'ai étudié les moteurs et j'ai travaillé surtout les batiments, mon contrat de l'an dernier: http://www.eighthavenueplace.com/gallery.php
<kanouk> bien moi en tout cas je me pose souvent la question
<kanouk> ouffffffffff ben dis donc toi :)
<kanouk> tu es 
<kanouk> à ton compte?
<kanouk> c'est génial tout ça
<kanouk> xcuse
<GringoStar> Les photos sont impressionnantes mais ce que moi j'ai fait ressemble plutot à ça : http://www.sds2.com/
<kanouk> tout à l'heure tu as dit qu'à ton bureau tu avais 2 écrans
<kanouk> désolée
<GringoStar> no je n'y suis plus
<GringoStar> J'essai de me partir à mon compte mais...
<kanouk> ah !
<kanouk> c'est difficile?
<GringoStar> Pour l'instant je patine pas mal...
<GringoStar> et noel n'aide pas
<kanouk> en fait toi d'après ce que je vois tu as conçu les joints si je puis dire ainsi pour que ce soit le + solide possible?
<kanouk> j'ai pas les bons mots mais tu dois comprendre ce que je veux dire
<GringoStar> La réponse devrait être oui mais en réalité, je les ai dessinné pour qu'ils soient le moin cher possible en respectant le strict minimum pour que ça tienne
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> La concurrence et le marché veulent ça
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> C'est triste et sutout ça donne des "accidents" comme l'histoire du pont de la concorde
<kanouk> je connais pas cette histoire
<GringoStar> Tu es à Montréaal?
<kanouk> tout près
<kanouk> mais j'ai pas toujours habité là
<kanouk> je viens de trouver l'histoire sur internet
<GringoStar> je la cherchait
<kanouk> attends je re
<GringoStar> http://www.radio-canada.ca/regions/Montreal/2006/09/30/003-Concorde-viaduc.shtml
<GringoStar> Pour faire simple, tout ça est arriver parc que des contracteurs ont voulu sauvé de l'argent
<GringoStar> C'est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça mais en gros...
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ah bien oui le viaduc
<kanouk> pas bien drôle des événements comme ça
<GringoStar> ET ça c'est ce que je devrais (voudrais) faire : http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=catia&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=fr&tab=wi
<kanouk> ya beaucoup  d'images :)
<kanouk> et ça rime à quoi exactement?
<GringoStar> que je dois changer de domaine?
<GringoStar> toi tu fais quoi?
<kanouk> moi je travaille pour une compagnie où je fais des isolateurs
<kanouk> en résine
<kanouk> je suis lamineuse
<kanouk> ça te dit quelque chose?
<GringoStar> isolateur: électrique? résine: composite? lamineuse une demoiselle , j'avait oublié
<kanouk> exact
<kanouk> isolateur électrique
<kanouk> et résine et composite aussi
<GringoStar> Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de fille surce site...
<kanouk> j'en sais rien :)
<kanouk> il est vrai que linux est plutôt un monde d'hommes mais quelquefois je parle à des femmes qui s'y connaissent beaucoup
<kanouk> remarque que c'est pas mon cas
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> en ce qui concerne les lignes de commandes je veux dire
<GringoStar> En fait, je ne connais personne qui utilise linux
<kanouk> j'en connais seulement quelques-unes
<GringoStar> sauf ici
<kanouk> GNU/Linux tu veux dire?
<kanouk> bien moi j'en connais
<kanouk> et je t'assure qu'elles valent bien des hommes
<kanouk> concernant GNU/Linux
<kanouk> fait longtemps que tu utilises linux?
<GringoStar> Je connais quelques Geek mais aucun ne m'a parlé de Ubuntu
<GringoStar> non 2 mois
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> moi ça fait 4 ans que j'utilise linux
<kanouk> et tu aimes?
<GringoStar> C'est une véritable résurection de mon ordinosaure
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> moi j'aime beaucoup
<kanouk> sur mon ordi qui fonctionne pas j'ai ubuntu
<GringoStar> Et en ce moment tu est sur un desktop?
<kanouk> et sur l'autre une autre distribution linus
<kanouk> non sur un autre portable
<kanouk> avec une autre distro linux
<kanouk> slitaz
<GringoStar> laquelle?
<kanouk> une vraie bombe
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> un vieux portable
<GringoStar> vieux c'est relatif
<kanouk> seulement 512 KB
<GringoStar> ok c'est vieux
<kanouk> ben oui
<kanouk> moi j'ai commencé avec hardy heron
<kanouk> ubuntu hardy heron
<GringoStar> et moi lucid lynx
<kanouk> par pur hasard comme ça 
<kanouk> sur ton vieux tacot?
<GringoStar> ouep
<kanouk> et ça roule?
<GringoStar> super
<kanouk> lol :) tant mieux
<kanouk> et tu as quoi comme vieil ordi?
<GringoStar> il chauffe tellement que je peux y faire cuire mes toasts mais c'est plus rapide que jamais
<kanouk> lollllllllllll
<kanouk> il va finir par griller :D
<kanouk> et va falloir que tu fasses comme moi avec mon autre: le ranger dans le placard
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> jusqu'à nouvel ordre :D
<GringoStar> un presario r3000 avec 32 Mb de mémoire video
<kanouk> moi je me suis jamais appliquée à étudier les lignes de commande mais quand je lis un tuto sur le site de documentation je comprends très bien car la documentation est très bien expliquée
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> et tu as connu ubuntu comment toi?
<GringoStar> il est mon lecteur dvd ( connecté sur ma télé) et me sert pour le dessin 3D et fait tourner tous les derniers logiciels de dessins!!!
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> internet
<GringoStar> hazard
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> un peu comme moi
<kanouk> sauf que moi quelqu'un m'a dit un jour de graver une image iso d'ubuntu parce que j'avais des problèmes avec windows
<GringoStar> Depuis quelques années je tweakais WinXP pour continuer à utilisé mon viel ordi
<kanouk> je t'avoue que je n'avais aucune connaissance particulière et j'ai gravé sans vraiment savoir ce que je faisais
<kanouk> "tweakais"?
<GringoStar> En fait j'ai découvert BackTrack qui est basé sur ubuntu 8.10 et est beaucoup trop compliqué pour un débutant
<kanouk> ok
<GringoStar> Modifier
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> et moi un jour que j'avais de gros problèmes avec windows je me suis tannée et j'ai décidé d'essayer de booter sur le cd d'ubuntu que j'avais gravé sans savoir ce que ça allait faire
<GringoStar> Par exemple, Dans winXP le menu démarrer et toutes ses fonctions utilise beaucoups de mémoires vives, je l'avais donc enlevé...
<kanouk> et ça a été le coup de foudre entre linux et moi
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> pas question de divorce entre nous deux
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> donc t'es un habitué du bidouillage?
<kanouk> mais avec ubuntu pas besoin de bidouiller tant que ça
<kanouk> je reviens
<GringoStar> Moi j'ai booté Backtrack liveCD et je n'y comprenais rien, j'ai fouillé leur site et ils conseille de se pratiquer avec ubuntu
<kanouk> ok c'était comme moi alors tu comprenais rien toi non plus
<kanouk> je reviens
<GringoStar> k
<kanouk> re
<GringoStar> Tu utilise quelle version en ce moment?
<GringoStar> non jeveux dire sur l'autre ordi
<kanouk> ben là j'avais karmic koala, j'avais pas encore installé la dernière, mavecick
<kanouk> maverick
<kanouk> et là j'ai slitaz "cooking" version 3
<kanouk> http://www.slitaz.org/fr/
<kanouk> moi je dois quitter
<GringoStar> à la prochaine
<kanouk> alors à une prochaine fois et bonne fin de soirée GringoStar 
<kanouk> à la prochaine oui :)
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un a de l'experience avec un Palm TX et Evolution ? 
<Mobidoy> Et je cherche aussi comment convertir une tres vieille base de donnees (Dbase debut 90) donc, des dbf en odf sous libreoffice base !! :) 
<Mobidoy> Ok c'est fait pour la base de donnée, les fichiers étaient en .DBF et OpenOffice prends seulement les minuscule donc, .dbf
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-10
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ping
<MagicFab> Petit rappel: Ubuntu Hour ce midi à Outremont (Montréal): http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/592/detail/
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-11
<cyphermox> bonsoir!
<cyphermox> KimLaroux, bonsoir
<KimLaroux> Salut
<qwebirc14683> bonjour tlm j ai besoin d aide 
<qwebirc14683> deouis 2heures j esseye d installer sur mon ordi  mais rien ne foncionne je veut dire le cd ne veur demerrer c koi la solution merci
<qwebirc14683> ya qlq un 
<qwebirc14683> allo
<qwebirc14683> qlq un peut m aider 
<qwebirc14683> allo
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-12
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> kanouk: bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman , comment va?
<Ankman> bien, toi?
<kanouk> bien aussi merci Ankman :)
<kanouk> je n'ai plus mon ubuntu, mon ordi est planté
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> debian?
<kanouk> je suis avec un autre ordi
<Ankman> windows :-)
<kanouk> non sur un mac
<Ankman> wow
<kanouk> lol faut pas le dire Ankman :D
<kanouk> bonsoir Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> salut
<kanouk> ça va?
<Musashimaru> pas pire
<kanouk> :(
<Musashimaru> bha, ca va...
<Musashimaru> je suis juste un pas pas en forme
<kanouk> ça arrive quelquefois Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> bha, y'a 10 jours j'ai fait une sorte d'attaque cérébrale, donc là ca va.
<kanouk> bon bien te souhaite un prompt rétablissement
<Musashimaru> ca va. je suis juste fatigué.
<kanouk> :)
<Musashimaru> http://www.etotheipiplusone.net/?page_id=566
<Musashimaru> kanouk, tu connais La Source je suppose
<kanouk> oui pourquoi?
<Musashimaru> tu sais qu'il font la pub d'ordi Toshiba sous Windows 7 avec de gros logo ubuntu?
<Musashimaru> http://computersstoneage.blogspot.com/
<kanouk> oui parce que tu en as déjà parlé il me semble
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai aussi perdu la mémoire yà 10 jours... :)
<kanouk> lol :D
<kanouk> non mais il me semble que c'est toi qui en a déjà parlé
<Musashimaru> possible. je suis comme un poisson rouge, j'oublie tout au bout de 30 secondes
<kanouk> :)
<Musashimaru> y'a Tron à la Télé
<kanouk> connais pas et j'écoute jamais la télé
<Musashimaru> Tu as pas entendu parlé du film Tron qui sort bientot?
<Ankman> ah Tron
<kanouk> non
<Musashimaru> ben ca c'est la version de 1982
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> best 80s movie ever
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> umm, 2nd
<Ankman> apres back to the future :-)
<Musashimaru> je l'ai jamais vu a vrai dire
<kanouk> moi non plus
<Ankman> oO
<Ankman> back to the future ou tron?
<Musashimaru> tron c'est quand même bien fait pour l'époque..
<Ankman> Tron Legacy en Decembre 17. 2010. 6 jours!
<Musashimaru> ouais.., mais bon... est-ce que ca vaut le coup...?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-11
<Musashimaru> y'a que moi que ca choque l'utilisation du mot "faggot"?
<Musashimaru> oups, trompé de fenetre.... :)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-04
<MadJah> Bonjour tout le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-05
<Chex> morning guys
<Chex> bon matin, aussi
<Chex> hey MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Chex, o/
<Chex> howz acanac for an ISP these days?
<Chex> I keep hearing bad things about them on DSLR
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-06
<damir> bonjour j'ai une question sur Openshot et Blender... 
<damir> En fait, je veux faire un montage vidéo et Openshot me dit que je dois avoir la version 2.56 de blender. Lorsque je regarde sur Ubuntu server il n'y a que la version de 2.4
<damir> Quoi faire ?  Merci d'avance de prendre un peu de temps 
<Musashimaru> damir, tu peux télécharger le binaire de blender sirt le site de blender je pense
<Musashimaru> sur, pas sirt
<damir> je peux telecharger directement sur le site.. (comme dans windows) est ce quil va sintegrer comme avec ubuntu softwatre ?  
<Musashimaru> non.
<Musashimaru> tu dois le décompresser dans un répertoire, et ensuite le lancer de là ou créer un raccourci vers le programme
<damir> merci
<Musashimaru> tu as quelle version d'ubuntu?
<Musashimaru> sur 12.10, c'est blender 2.63
<damir> bon je trouve ma version où?
<damir> bonne soiree
<IdleOne> cyphermox: what are the dimensions on http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643 I am being asked by someone who wants to buy it, They think because I'm an Ubuntu op I know EVERYTHING
<IdleOne> err never mind
<IdleOne> the dimensions are on there
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I also require the Pantone color on that ASAP
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> This person is asking me how much the mouse weighs :/
<IdleOne> 14 lbs AT LEAST!
<MagicFab> IdleOne, 13 x 50 x 84 mm
<IdleOne> I gave them the Contact Us link
<IdleOne> MagicFab: yeah I saw that. But I don't work for Canonical.
<MagicFab> very light, I held one once 
<IdleOne> They should do their own customer support and let me do what i do best.
<MagicFab> IdleOne, but the Internet NEEDS US
<MagicFab> !
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> MagicFab: I think I already do more than what can be expected for 0 pay :)
<cyphermox> IdleOne: yeah dude, why don't you fix that
<IdleOne> fix what?
<cyphermox> 0 pay for customer support
<IdleOne> heh, not sure if you are being sarcastic or not
<cyphermox> not at all, though MagicFab might be sarcastic about that ;)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, what do you think LoCos are for?
<IdleOne> I enjoy helping on IRC because I am not contractually obligated to do it. I can step away from my desk at any time and not have someone complain to me that "Im not doing my job"
<IdleOne> I tried doing the IT support thing for a pay and I hated it.
<MagicFab> IdleOne, it's loads of fun too
<IdleOne> Are you guys trying to convince me to apply for a job?
<Chex> hehehe
<cyphermox> IdleOne: not trying to
<cyphermox> you do it if you want, I'm sure you'd be just fine
<cyphermox> but I agree there's always the kind of fun of having really annoying clients you can't really ignore
<cyphermox> and not being able to step from the desk just as easily as when it's not a job ;)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-02
<zara_> bonjour
<zara_> lorsque je boot sur ma cle usb avec ubuntu j ai ce message
<zara_> this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU :  pae  Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU." 
<zara_> que dois faire
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> telecharger autre image pour ta CPU
<Ankman> que dit "uname -r" ?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-05
<IdleOne> Anybody in the Montreal area here with Wind mobile, how are they coverage wise, customer support wise...?
<IdleOne> the website has lots of info but hoping to get some feedback from actual users
<Ankman> ooooh, italians
<IdleOne> hehe They are big in Italy, yes.
<Ankman> they come from italy
<Ankman> want a business account?
<Ankman> i'm on a bell reseller, but residential
<Ankman> no problems the last 7 years i have been there
<IdleOne> right now I am just looking
<IdleOne> what is most important to me would be unlimited calling to US numbers
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> no idea
<IdleOne> I call the US daily, sometimes multiple times. I need a plan that will allow me to do that and not pay a fortune in long distance charges
<Ankman> are there US providers in canada? can only think of bell
<Ankman> they might have better offers because they have the infrastructure anyway
<IdleOne> well, on our landline I pay an extra $30/month and I can call the US as often as i want at no extra charge. Not sure they offer anything like that for cell service
<IdleOne> I probably should call them and find out
<Ankman> yes
<Ankman> i think bell has
<Ankman> very expensive of course
<IdleOne> that is the problem with bell, they are expensive :(
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-06
<Sebastien> IdleOne, i am with videotron for my cell, and for 60$ a month, i get 6gb data, unlimited calls incoming outgoing canada/us free/unlimited. 
<Sebastien> im gatineau, its 2hours from mtl, i am sure they have the same plans. 
<IdleOne> hmm, merci pour l'info Sebastien :)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-07
<tretrathao> il a t'il des file de libre se soir
<tretrathao> je suit en manque
<tretrathao> allez
<tretrathao> allez
<Ankman> umm
<tretrathao> je bande en pensent a vous allez les fille
<Sebastien> tretrathao, non mais pour ou tu te prend? 
<tretrathao> un geek qui vient de passez 3 heure a installer gentoo/frebsd et qui est en manque 
<Sebastien> de 1, #ubuntu* n'est pas un chan de pickup, pis de 2 on sen fou. 
<tretrathao> ok la transsexuel . allez a plus 
<tretrathao> fuck you bande de gay
<tretrathao> de tabaknack
<tretrathao> a plus quand vous allez avoirs de vrait fille tout chaude 
<Ankman> haha
<Sebastien> salut les mec :) 
<Sebastien> ##Fix_our_connection :(
<Sebastien> ##Fix_your_connection :( *
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-08
<Chex> komputes: !!!
#ubuntu-qc 2014-12-04
<dagnachew> allo tlm
<dagnachew> comment allez-vous
<dagnachew> qqn ici ?
<Ankman> hallo
#ubuntu-qc 2015-12-05
<leonidas__> Alo all
<Ankman> ahoy
#ubuntu-qc 2016-12-08
<cyphermox> Guest34309: yo!
